# Banana river skiff rebuild. A skiff barter



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

I brought the BRS home finally and built a rolling frame to work on










I noticed there was a significant bend in the floor and after looking further I decided to rip out the divinycell floors put in previously. Very glad I did as only about 40% actually bonded to the hull. Seems like something went wrong. Possibly an amine blush issue.

























Found a period correct 1980 merc 50 jet tiller off marketplace! Stoked on this find. Working on getting it running. Small spark issue but good compression👍 will see which I like better once the skiff is finished.


----------



## texaswater (Jul 29, 2019)

This is going to be such a sick build. Excited to follow along.


----------



## TurboBonefish (Jun 12, 2021)

🍿🍿🍿


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

@Dobre - very happy to see you have this and get to work on it. Seeing all the posts on here made me want to give it a go in restoring my own but I realized I simply don't have the time or patience and most of all I don't have the skill. You've got the skills to do this classic justice. And hopefully the weather is decent this weekend so I can take my boys creekin' for white bass in the Gheenoe.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Following along. I’m in the middle of a BRS build. What does they Merc weigh?


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> @Dobre - very happy to see you have this and get to work on it. Seeing all the posts on here made me want to give it a go in restoring my own but I realized I simply don't have the time or patience and most of all I don't have the skill. You've got the skills to do this classic justice. And hopefully the weather is decent this weekend so I can take my boys creekin' for white bass in the Gheenoe.


Yall better get plenty of pics and hopefully find some fish! 



MikeChamp12 said:


> Following along. I’m in the middle of a BRS build. What does they Merc weigh?


Been following yours is going to be sweet! i beleive the merc weighs between 160-180lb. My merc 25hp weighs only 115lb so it will be a tough decision. The vintage jet is just cool though. Ive also noticed some differences with my BRS compared to yours and others. LIke the wider sponsons. Whats the beam and length of yours?


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Thank you. The vintage jet is bad ass. Looks like you have two more strakes on the bottom also. I’ll check the numbers when I get home this afternoon. Sponsons definitely appear to be longer. What year ?


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Classic boat I dig it man


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

MikeChamp12 said:


> Thank you. The vintage jet is bad ass. Looks like you have two more strakes on the bottom also. I’ll check the numbers when I get home this afternoon. Sponsons definitely appear to be longer. What year ?


I wanna say it's a 1980. Don't think the title has a year on it.. and yea three stakes. Whats yalls opinion on removing all the strakes? Every inch of water I can get into helps.


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

Had a little time to pull the rest of the divinycell out. I'll most likely rip the coosa transom out aswell since it was install with the curvature in the floor. If I take that out It will allow me to get the floor as flat as possible. 
I'm trying to figure out how I can get the floor to lay flat and glue the floor down without laying 500lb of bricks on it to get it sandwiched perfectly. Screw it to the bunks? 😆


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

Gathering material while I finish the bathroom remodel🙃
4 sheets of 1in divinycell that came with the hull
2 sheets of 1inch polyumac greenboard picked up locally from johnson fiberglass @$88 a sheet😯
half a sheet of coosa to redo the transom
Two rolls of 1708
7.5oz cloth
6oz cloth
50 yards of questionable "10oz" cloth off amazon..
Bunch of tabbing cloth.
Only have 4 gallons of epoxy right now.
Bunch of fillers q-cell, aerosil, chop, etc.
I save all my takeout containers for boat projects so I'm good on those.


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

Ripped out the old coosa transom and man that thing was glued in good. Ripped a good portion of the hull transom off. Still glad I did it cause I was able to flatten the floor alot. 

Copying the similar transom layout as @jboriol 's BRS aswell but not raising the transom.


----------



## OliverBrewton (Jul 8, 2021)

🍿🍿


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Y'all see what I mean about me not having the skill? @Dobre is having to redo virtually everything I fucked up.

My bad amigo.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Dobre said:


> I wanna say it's a 1980. Don't think the title has a year on it.. and yea three stakes. Whats yalls opinion on removing all the strakes? Every inch of water I can get into helps.


I would remove the 2 outside if you want but you’ll need at least one to keep it from sliding in turns and for maneuvering when docking.


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Y'all see what I mean about me not having the skill? @Dobre is having to redo virtually everything I fucked up.
> 
> My bad amigo.


Haha all good! I knew it was going to be a big project. 



jboriol said:


> I would remove the 2 outside if you want but you’ll need at least one to keep it from sliding in turns and for maneuvering when docking.


Think that one strake will make much difference? I'm trying to decide wether to lose that inch while poling or docking maneuverability and I think my biggest thing with this boat will be getting as skinny as possible.


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

Had a little time Saturday to start grinding down the floor which I new would be one of the worse tasks. All our cars were caked in dust and our black house turned grey. After a few flap discs I was done and uncovered a few holes and weak spots. This week I will finish tabbing in the transom, glassing all holes and weak areas. Then lay the new floor down.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Dobre said:


> Haha all good! I knew it was going to be a big project.
> 
> 
> Think that one strake will make much difference? I'm trying to decide wether to lose that inch while poling or docking maneuverability and I think my biggest thing with this boat will be getting as skinny as possible.


Yes, it will make a major difference.


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

Lots of work to get this floor flat enough and prepped for the core to be layed down. Glad that's done with. 











Headed to belize tomorrow so work will continue after I get back.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I dream of finding one of these old hulls in a farm somewhere. haha 

Great score!


----------



## War Bird (Jul 6, 2020)

I would love to find one as well!


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

Not any major updates except I was able to add a layer of 1708 to the floor. Yall think 1 layer of 1708 and 1 layer of 10oz cloth is enough for the floor when it comes to rigidity? 









Spent all my boat funds on vacation so I'm finishing up another gheenoe that needed a minor nose job😐...
I'll be done with it this week and back to the BRS. 
I did catch y first few bonefish tho!










Trying not to sidetrack the thread but heres the damaged gheenoe haha











Fixed it and took it for a test. It floats And catches fish


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

Dobre said:


> Fixed it and took it for a test. It floats And catches fish
> 
> View attachment 201046


Is that an old white Wonderod?


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

fatman said:


> Is that an old white Wonderod?


no its a Pelagos rod made in Hawaii by a buddy. I do have an old beat up wonder rod tho.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

I put 1 layer of 1708 over the old woven. Set 2 layers of Divinycell 3/4” each with a layer of 1708 in between. Then I put two layers of 1708 and tabbed it in. I may put some 10 oz over that once I get finished painting the hull and flip the skiff back over. It maybe overkill and some extra weight but I don’t like my floor flexing.


----------



## Cassio (Dec 12, 2021)

Looking good Matt! Can’t wait to see more progress!


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

Not much progress lately as I sold my truck and have been rebuilding a 94 toyota pickup to daily drive. I did happen to find a couple platforms from Florida on facebook. Had a buddy driving there to pickup his new boat and the seller lived right by the factory. So he scooped them up and brought them back to TX for me
Platforms are extremely hard to find here so I'm glad it all worked out.

Now that I'm mostly done with the truck project I'll be making quick progress on the skiff. Floor will be done this week.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Dover, That Gheenoe should buff out!😳


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Yeah buddy


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

This was almost mine….. glad you got it and doing a great job on it!!!


----------



## blpthree (Aug 19, 2021)

Stoked to see how this one turns out!


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

Finally finished glassing and tabbing in the floor. Started making the bulkheads and I'm pretty happy with how it looks.


----------



## SouthernAngler (7 mo ago)

Looks like a great project. I love seeing someone making something nice again, Something most people would never attempt. Keep the project pictures coming ill be following.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Lookin sweet bud


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

Bulkheads glassed on both sides and glued down. Great moment getting past this part. Will tab it all in this week. Then finish rounding the edges of the openings for glass. Obviously the rear access is still crooked. that will be fixed


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

Mocking things up to keep me motivated.
Now planning the cockpit area and trying to decide on cooler grab bar or fab up a whole bench seat. May leave it open and figure out later.


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

Exterior paint is bought and I have gator glide that will go on the bottom. Will be going with fighting lady yellow and cream inside. 
I repaired a section of the gunnels, just glued some foam in place, shaped it then glassed it. When flipped I'll sand and ad more glass on the other side. I also added raised sections in the corners to help with water flow to the drain.
Everything is tabbed in now and bulkheads were cut down very poorly but will be fixed.
This weekend I'll finish smoothing out and glassing the access holes in the bulkheads, cut out the drain area, and figure out the rod holders. They will definitely be facing forward.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

So your just putting gator glide on the bottom or the entire hull? 

I dig this skiff man, those little throughs to director water flow to the drain are genius. They also lock in that piece of coda as well.


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> So your just putting gator glide on the bottom or the entire hull?
> 
> I dig this skiff man, those little throughs to director water flow to the drain are genius. They also lock in that piece of coda as well.


Gator glide on the very bottom. Fighting lady yellow on the sides. And cream inside. May do the cap in yellow aswell kinda like this little nano was done


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Dobre said:


> Haha all good! I knew it was going to be a big project.
> 
> 
> Think that one strake will make much difference? I'm trying to decide wether to lose that inch while poling or docking maneuverability and I think my biggest thing with this boat will be getting as skinny as possible.


I’d be real cautious about grinding off those strakes.

Unless you are grinding over rocks, strakes don’t effect draft much. Mine just leaves a groove in the mud. Oysters ugly them up over time, but the strakes won’t get you stuck. I did have my strake hang up when I high centered on a rock once and I had to bounce around on a corner of the boat to get it off.

They dramatically improve how the boat tracks when poling. They help under power also I guess, but my boat is so slow, I probably wouldn’t notice a difference.

Most importantly, they stiffen the hull longitudinally in the absence of stringers. I absolutely need my strake to keep the bottom of my hull from oil canning under power.

Nate


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> I’d be real cautious about grinding off those strakes.
> 
> Unless you are grinding over rocks, strakes don’t effect draft much. Mine just leaves a groove in the mud. Oysters ugly them up over time, but the strakes won’t get you stuck. I did have my strake hang up when I high centered on a rock once and I had to bounce around on a corner of the boat to get it off.
> 
> ...


Good point about the stakes stiffening up the floor. Once I'll get it flipped over I'll get a better feeling of what I want to do. Right now I'm leaning towards keeping atleast one. I'm concerned if they are formed out of wood and will need to be completely removed anyways then rebuilt


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

Got the radius' on the bulkheads openings evened out and glassed up finally. 









Next are the rod holders.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Did you decide to scrap the Mercury 50hp jet or still planning on using it?


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Did you decide to scrap the Mercury 50hp jet or still planning on using it?


Goal is to make it light enough for the 25hp merc. And eventually be able to throw that 50hp jet on whenever. It's in good shape. Just missing spark. Probably won't mess with it till the boats done


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

Hand shaped the rod holders and support last night. 
*















*


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Very nice


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

So i got a couple friends to come help flip the thing this past weekend. Had to mock things up and give the boat a feel on the ground. Floor is super solid and cockpit space seems enough for being only a 15 6" boat with a 67" beam. Also feels wayyy lighter than I thought.





















just figuring out the tape line for the gator glide when I'm ready. I want it to be fully hidden from the hull color.









previous fixes on the middle strake. Going to remove the whole thing









as of now I plan to remove the middle strake and cut down the two outer strakes in half height wise.









Lots of repairs and holes to fix along with a nose job. Theres also a whole thick layer of house paint that needs to be removed


















The color I've chose for the hull sides. Possibly the cap too. I have grey gator glide already from a previous boat that will be applied to the bottom. And will be unseen.
Also I'm not doing yellow cause it's a banana river skiff. Easter yellow or fighting yellow is just one of my favorite skiff colors


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

Anybody else's bosch get75 die on them? I have about an hour of use on it and just died on me last night. Ran for about 10 seconds and quit. 30 minutes later it would work for 5 seconds than die again. It is a factory refurb with a warranty so I'll see what they can do


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Dobre said:


> Anybody else's bosch get75 die on them? I have about an hour of use on it and just died on me last night. Ran for about 10 seconds and quit. 30 minutes later it would work for 5 seconds than die again. It is a factory refurb with a warranty so I'll see what they can do
> 
> 
> View attachment 214361


Dang, I have the 1250DEVS and have heard good things about the GET75. I imagine they'd honor the warranty, bummer to have to wait though. Boat's looking good!


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

I love that Pettit paint. I have gotten great results without tipping. Just use the smallest nap mohair roller you can find-no foams. And use the brushing thinner and hardener. The secret is very thin coats and don’t overwork it. You may see a few bubbles but resist the urge to mess with them. Just walk away and let it flow. I have a test board I show customers. And let them try to scratch it with a nail or screw and they are sold. This is all Pettit


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

bryson said:


> Dang, I have the 1250DEVS and have heard good things about the GET75. I imagine they'd honor the warranty, bummer to have to wait though. Boat's looking good!


Thanks! Yea I can't believe it's toast after so little time. Worked great for the little time I used it (rod holder tabbing). I'll find out tomorrow about the warranty. Looks like i may be using the grinder to get the couple layer of paint off anyways




jonny said:


> I love that Pettit paint. I have gotten great results without tipping. Just use the smallest nap mohair roller you can find-no foams. And use the brushing thinner and hardener. The secret is very thin coats and don’t overwork it. You may see a few bubbles but resist the urge to mess with them. Just walk away and let it flow. I have a test board I show customers. And let them try to scratch it with a nail or screw and they are sold. This is all Pettit


Good to know! I've used a few topside paints and a buddy used this recently and liked it. My first time trying it out. I agree light coats are always the way to go. Pretty much exactly what ive done when rolling but ive always used a small foam roller with great results. Ill try the small nap. I did plan on spraying one light coat a day but may just roll it now. 










I did find the stringers are not wood at all but some thickened resin. I'm thinking of keeping all three now but cutting half the height of each. 

Wish I could have more of an update but my day job, last minute major home interior remodel, and the sander going out doesn't help.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

I had a white foam roller tint the white paint brown. It messed with me for a bit. Because I had tested the roller prior. And it didn’t swell like some do. Then I noticed the very center of the roller was brown. And I was doing a nonskid job on top of white. And it just started looking off. Crazy😂
Spraying will be better for sure.


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

Still haven't fixed my sander yet. A buddy lent me his rigid sander which is nice but not as fast. Hopefully new brushes will fix mine









When I ripped the old coosa transom off is took alo of glass with it so I fixed that this week.


























Glassed and sanded









Also cut down all strakes.
Front of the boat seems to have had a repair done. So I'll need to reshape it a bit.









The house paint on it is quickly gumming up my sand paper. So I'm going to try some stripper today to get that layer off


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

New get75 came in. Was able to finish shaping the strakes that I cut down. I'll be able to throw a couple layers of glass on tomorrow.


----------



## SouthernAngler (7 mo ago)

Slow the speed of the sander down a bit, Sometimes the high speed will heat up and soften the paint you are trying to remove causing it to gum up the paper.


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

SouthernAngler said:


> Slow the speed of the sander down a bit, Sometimes the high speed will heat up and soften the paint you are trying to remove causing it to gum up the paper.


Yea I did that. I gotta go real slow in some spots. 

Glass is layed on the strakes. Extremely happy with how they turned out. This week I'll just be sanding and repairing where needed. Then paint


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

Had an hour yesterday to work on sanding and man this sucks. There's like two layers of latex paint to go through that is just gumming up my disc. I tried aqua strip and and got through some of it only to uncover filler over the second layer of house paint.
Been using 60 grit at slow speeds and fast and it just gums up. Looks like I'll just have to power through and buy alot of disc's. Going to try 40 grit tomorrow. Used my DA for a little bit but that was a bit to powerful and leaving gouges.


----------



## TurnMeLooseFLKeys (May 19, 2013)

Loving this rebuild. Where were you fishing in post #23? Didn't know Texas flats looked like that.


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

TurnMeLooseFLKeys said:


> Loving this rebuild. Where were you fishing in post #23? Didn't know Texas flats looked like that.


Haha that was in Belize. 

Finally got all layers of paint off. Had to use the DA sander and even that struggled. I'm going to take 5 inch sander and get everything smoothed out next. Then filler. Crazy how much I sanded off. There was so much filler over paint for no reason. After getting all of it off the hull ended up being in decent shape


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Your poor driveway LOL


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Dobre said:


> Anybody else's bosch get75 die on them? I have about an hour of use on it and just died on me last night. Ran for about 10 seconds and quit. 30 minutes later it would work for 5 seconds than die again. It is a factory refurb with a warranty so I'll see what they can do
> 
> 
> View attachment 214361


Make sure there's no dust in the brushes. Use a blower to blow air through those vents, push out all the dust, Usually if theres a lot of dust accumulated from sanding, it gets poor contact and wont spin.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

haha, just saw now that you took the sander apart and eventually purchased a new one. 

anyway, The skiff is looking awesome. 
I would love to find one of these old hulls in a barn somewhere and completely redo it myself.


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

paint it black said:


> haha, just saw now that you took the sander apart and eventually purchased a new one.
> 
> anyway, The skiff is looking awesome.
> I would love to find one of these old hulls in a barn somewhere and completely redo it myself.


Haha yea I tried everything.

Finished shaping the nose.
The radius on the sides were a PITA! I put alot of groves sanding all the paint off. 3rd coat of fairing went on last night. I had to block sand this second coat. And 3rd. Love how easy the total boat fairing compared is to work with though.
Everything will hopfully be sanded tonight and ready for primer.



























the lines you see are just dust lines from the vacuum


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Go get yourself a piece of acrylic for mixing the total fair. Clean up is so easy! Hull is looking very nice!
I learned very recently that total fair isn’t compatible with any gel coat. Gotta have something to seal it.


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

flyclimber said:


> Go get yourself a piece of acrylic for mixing the total fair. Clean up is so easy! Hull is looking very nice!
> I learned very recently that total fair isn’t compatible with any gel coat. Gotta have something to seal it.


I got some. Just always end up going back to card board lol.

I saw something on your IG about that with the gelcoat. Im sure itll be fine but most wont run gel coat over any epoxy. Do you know what sealer he used?


Got a coat of primer on late last night


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

He sanded those small areas off. Any that were sealed with the Alex seal high build cured fine. Only areas where the gel touched the totalfair directly didn’t set up right. 

only risk with the cardboard is that it can pull resin from the mix throwing the actual mix ratio the first time, one you have the cardboard sealed it’s not an issue.


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

flyclimber said:


> He sanded those small areas off. Any that were sealed with the Alex seal high build cured fine. Only areas where the gel touched the totalfair directly didn’t set up right.
> 
> only risk with the cardboard is that it can pull resin from the mix throwing the actual mix ratio the first time, one you have the cardboard sealed it’s not an issue.


i eyeball my fairing mixtures so im sure itll be fine.

So he applied gelcoat over a primer then? Never thought primer was used before laying down gelcoat. I thought it had to go straight to poly bodywork.


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

First coat down.


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

Last coat down. It dries alot more of a tan color but i noticed as i wet sanded between coats yhe yellow comes back. I did a quick cut and buff in one section today and it's gunna shine up real good and the yellow will pop once it's all cut and buffed.



















Gotta do some sanding and fairing on the bottom side then the gator glide will go down this weekend


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

And gator glide is finally on!


----------



## Thesaltdrip (Mar 15, 2018)

Looking great, can’t wait to see more!


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

Really loving this Pettit paint.
Finished wetsanding and buffing last night.


















Flipping it and wet testing it in the pool tonight. will update with pics.
Then the garage needs a good cleaning before starting on interior work again.


----------



## VA-Gheenoe (4 mo ago)

Just caught up on this thread. Amazing work.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Dobre said:


> Really loving this Pettit paint.
> Finished wetsanding and buffing last night.
> View attachment 220555
> 
> ...


I keep telling people that Pettit is the real deal. And it’s literally a 1/3 to a 1/4 the price of others. I have had nothing but good results. And I have yet to spray it. I have just been rolling and no tipping. You did great on the spray job looks amazing.

is that Sonny and Cher in the background😂


----------



## SouthernAngler (7 mo ago)

Wow Im very Impressed. Paint looks good and your application turned out well.


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

It floats! And it looks like it'll float extremely skinny when I'm done. Was real fun getting it in and out of the backyard...


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Nothing is going float skinnier than a Banana River skiff.
What’s your plans for the deck now?


----------



## SouthernAngler (7 mo ago)

Looks great, You're doing well, I'm impressed how far you've come in 8 months. Keep the pictures coming, it keeps me motivated.


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

jonny said:


> Nothing is going float skinnier than a Banana River skiff.
> What’s your plans for the deck now?


Just gunna go spear style like most others. And yea getting skinny was my main goal with this and i think itll do!






SouthernAngler said:


> Looks great, You're doing well, I'm impressed how far you've come in 8 months. Keep the pictures coming, it keeps me motivated.


Thanks! I wish i had more time. It was suppose to be done in June haha


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Ddduuddeee, that thing looks killer, nice work


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

I’m so happy to see it getting done!!!!!


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

I wasn't happy with my butchered bulkhead and wanted more cockpit space. For it being a sub 16ft boat the deck was to big and I just wanted more space. So I cut it out and I'm making a new one. Possible making yhe opening slightly smaller too


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

I heard girls like guys with big decks tho...


I have no deck on my canoe, so I wouldnt know.


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

Got the new bulkhead in. Looks much better











Also a buddy of mine in FL for work snapped some pics of a BRS on the road still being used for work. I couldn't believe it when he sent me them. Are these common sightings over there?


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I’ve seen one up here in JAX. For work. Not for fishing. I think it was for fountain work


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Dobre said:


> Got the new bulkhead in. Looks much better
> 
> View attachment 221160
> 
> ...


That is exactly what it was designed for. Crazy that one is still in use here in FL. You would have thought somebody would have snatched it up by now. The greatest ditch boat ever made. And accidentally changed the game forever.😂


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

Finished up the new bulkhead. Also added a layer of glass to the hull up front and will add glass to the hull as I work my way to the back of the boat.


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

jonny said:


> That is exactly what it was designed for. Crazy that one is still in use here in FL. You would have thought somebody would have snatched it up by now. The greatest ditch boat ever made. And accidentally changed the game forever.😂


Hey Jonny, What non skid did you use for the pettit paint and how did you apply it if you dont mine me asking? Did you use the 9900 additive and mix it in the paint?


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Yep that actually my first time using that additive. It really came out great had a nice shine. I used Skidtex about two ounces or so to a quart. With a short nap mohair roller. The mohair will give a really good texture. It pulls it up just a tiny bit. But not too aggressive for bare feet. Just stir it up real good. Then pour about a quarter or so in a pan. Then stir and repeat as needed. You should end up with a nice consistency. That stuff will settle on you if try to pour too much in the pan. And you will never get it stirred well in it. So keep it in the mixing cup as long as You can. Just pour a little at a time.
I just ran into that customer at the grocery store. Unfortunately his boat got blown over and messed up the hull and rubrail. But everything we painted came out unharmed. That stuff is tough. He said people were asking about and giving him compliments on the finish all the time. Not sure if they remembered how bad it used to look or if it was the paint😂


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

Got the holes drilled and some paint applied so I can put the rod tubes in.



















had a boring late night in the garage and mocked up a rough deck. Cockpit isn't shaped yet but will be as open as I can make it.










I'm going to fuse this fly into this rebuild aswell. I broke my PB red with this fly and 3 minutes later broke it again with a 43in red in a foot of water so it's pretty special to me.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Dobre said:


> Got the holes drilled and some paint applied so I can put the rod tubes in.
> View attachment 223045
> 
> 
> ...


Great progress, looks good. That episode of “Real Ones” is good too!


----------



## SouthernAngler (7 mo ago)

*Dobre *- You make it look easy. Nice job.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Yes sir


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Dobre said:


> Got the holes drilled and some paint applied so I can put the rod tubes in.
> View attachment 223045
> 
> 
> ...


Cool idea👍
How you planning on doing that? They sell some really clear epoxy casting resin on Amazon for crafts. It would be cool if you could suspend it in the resin where it was fluffy still.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Dobre said:


> Got the holes drilled and some paint applied so I can put the rod tubes in.
> View attachment 223045
> 
> 
> ...


Side note:
I just watched that Shia video yesterday also. Seems like he got his crazy ass in order now. And is owning his past behavior. Personally couldn’t stand the guy. But came away with some respect for him.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jonny said:


> Side note:
> I just watched that Shia video yesterday also. Seems like he got his crazy ass in order now. And is owning his past behavior. Personally couldn’t stand the guy. But came away with some respect for him.


For sure, none of us are perfect


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

Doesn't look like much but got some work done. Added some new glass to the gunnels for a little extra strength. Finished glassing the rod holders and supports. They'll be smoothed out and faired soon. 










Kinda working in sections (front middle back) and very close to finishing the front.
First round of fairing was layed down and partially sanded. Very happy with how smooth its looking so far. Going to finish hand sanding the radius' tonight.


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

All this work shaping and sanding by hand paid off. Really happy with how it's turning out. Especially the rod holders and bulkhead openings. This is just the first couple two layers of primer. Next I'll finish the rear of the boat and lay final paint/nonskid. Going with off white inside


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

Almost done with the hull and ready for the cap to be built.
The sponsons were uneven after flattening the floor of the boat so I added a bunch of layers of 1708 where needed.
Interior paint and nonskid will be next. Tomorrow I'll be adding the drain plug and tied downs. Paint will be this week.
























Sponsons needed alot of work. I added more glass in a few areas and tabbed the transom in a little better after this pic.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Looks awesome! Keep it up!


----------



## CastandBlast (29 d ago)

Good looking build. Can’t wait to see it finished!


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

Got some bling for Christmas.

Not sure if I'm adding a cleat on the cap but we will see. I want all accessories/metalwork ss or polished. 










I'm trying to decide wether to go with this cmc tilt or a lighter basic DIY jackplate. Either will be fully polished. I have the aluminum angle for the diy one so I'll weigh them both and see how much heavier the CMC is. I rarely plan on running a battery and want my very minimal electrical in this boat. If the CMC is 10lb heavier I'll pass.










Also added some pretty large transom hooks











Still cant decide on the rub rail. The tessilmare bino kit sounds sumple and cheap but i would like a stanless rail. I hear they are pricey though. Yall think its worth it?

Inside paint and nonskid will be done by this weekend. Then I can focus on the cap.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Since speed isn’t your objective, and simple is your goal. Why not save the weight and get the simple Jackplate? Just my two cents, she’s a pretty boat


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Dobre said:


> Got some bling for Christmas.
> 
> Not sure if I'm adding a cleat on the cap but we will see. I want all accessories/metalwork ss or polished.
> 
> ...


Just ordered a taco rub rail kit. Should be worth it I think. 15% off right now.


----------



## SouthernAngler (7 mo ago)

flyclimber said:


> Just ordered a taco rub rail kit. Should be worth it I think. 15% off right now.


What kit did you order ? From where ? 
Thanks


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Taco marine suproflex rub rail white with stainless/chrome insert is what I went with for my panga build. Got it on clearance at west marine a couple months ago for about $350

Looks pretty nice for not really being metal and gets good reviews online.


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Since speed isn’t your objective, and simple is your goal. Why not save the weight and get the simple Jackplate? Just my two cents, she’s a pretty boat


I weighed the cmc and it's about 10 lb heavier than the material to make a basic JP so I'll probably stick with he basic.




flyclimber said:


> Just ordered a taco rub rail kit. Should be worth it I think. 15% off right now.


Nice which one did you go with?



texasag07 said:


> Taco marine suproflex rub rail white with stainless/chrome insert is what I went with for my panga build. Got it on clearance at west marine a couple months ago for about $350
> 
> Looks pretty nice for not really being metal and gets good reviews online.


Dang which west marine and how long ago was this? Black with chrome insert would be nice but i wonder how white would look on mine.


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

Didnt plan on laying nonskid first but it got to late last night to spray the first coat so I applied the nonskid



I used off white pettit paint mixed with boat builder central nonskid additive that @Simsknives had left over from his project and was nice enough to let me have it. It came out looking really good and was very easy to apply. I will be spraying two more layers of paint on top which will make the texture perfect.











￼


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

Sprayed first coat on today.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

V11-3447 Kit


Designed to meet the functional and aesthetic requirements of most boats, each kit comes with one continuous coil of seamless Flexible Rub Rail, an insert (when applicable), end caps, screws and an installation guide.




tacomarine.com




More traditional black on black


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

Started running pipe for the gas line up front and some electrical.
Randomly found some color matched drain mats on Amazon. They turned out wayy better than expect￼ed!￼


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Sorry for slow reply I got the rub rail from west marine online in their clearance section.

got a link for those mats?


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

texasag07 said:


> Taco marine suproflex rub rail white with stainless/chrome insert is what I went with for my panga build. Got it on clearance at west marine a couple months ago for about $350
> 
> Looks pretty nice for not really being metal and gets good reviews online.


I have this on my skiff and put it on three customers boats prior. I liked it so much on theirs is why I put it on mine. My customer bought me a set of the SS end caps for them as a little tip. But I have yet to install them. Since I’m going to be stripping and flipping soon. But they really look good on his compared to the black plastic standard ones


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)




----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

Awesome @jonny! I will be going with those for sure.


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

texasag07 said:


> Sorry for slow reply I got the rub rail from west marine online in their clearance section.
> 
> got a link for those mats?


oh gotcha

Here are the tiles.
i thought they were going to be to soft and grippy bit they are perfect. the tank will still slide in and out with ease.
Amazon.com: 12Pcs Interlocking Soft PVC Tiles 11.7 x 11.7 Inch Non-Slip Splicing Shower Pool Mats Modular Waterproof Cushion Flooring Tiles for Bathroom Kitchen Deck Drain Garage Wet Area : Tools & Home Improvement


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

Ive had this big platform ive been using as a saw horse for the last year. Chopped it up today and going to blast the paint off. Then ill be polishing it.


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

Spent some time polishing. Still needs a little more but looks much better than before. Had to fill and sand alot of Knicks and scratches


----------



## SouthernAngler (7 mo ago)

That's Day and Night, good job


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

Got the cap shaped up enough to glass the underside. I hate how thirsty the divinycell mixed with the 1708 was. But i had 1708 laying around so i decided to use it. 
Going to add some coosa supports for the platforms also. Ignore the beercans on the ground. I stayed up real late this past weekend knocking this out. I really need to take a break and organize/clean my garage. Its disgusting as you can see.




















Mockup before glass


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

How much resin were you mixing to glass the underside of the deck?


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

flyclimber said:


> How much resin were you mixing to glass the underside of the deck?


i worked in 15oz batches. ended up going through 1.5 gallons.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Nice 👍


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

Got the underside all finished with platform supports and some more support incase i ever decide on a trolling motor.


















flipped it back over to make sure everything lines up and to mark where accessories will line up. I stared at this for a while.









hoping to glue the cap down by this weekend. 
Ordering the rub rail today and as much as i wanted an SS rail the Tessil mare r30 seems hard to beat for the price. I think ill go with that with SS endcaps.
Still struggling to find a decent trailer that will fit properly. May just have to rebuild the old heavy one.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Dobre said:


> Got the underside all finished with platform supports and some more support incase i ever decide on a trolling motor.
> 
> View attachment 227984
> 
> ...


Boat is looking sweet! I went the rebuild path. Spent half the cost of a new trailer with all new parts, I got to tweak the trailer a bit for my liking. If your handy and have motivation I’d go that route.


----------



## SouthernAngler (7 mo ago)

Dobre said:


> Got the underside all finished with platform supports and some more support incase i ever decide on a trolling motor.
> 
> View attachment 227984
> 
> ...


Just curious what you are gluing the cap down with, Im about the same place you are with my build.


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

flyclimber said:


> Boat is looking sweet! I went the rebuild path. Spent half the cost of a new trailer with all new parts, I got to tweak the trailer a bit for my liking. If your handy and have motivation I’d go that route.
> route.l


Yea ive been looking to rebuild one. Problem is its hard to find a used trailer 60in between the fenders with a 14-15ft length cause the sponsons. I'll still be looking but also start planning to rebuild the old one. Our tow rigs are a 30 yr old Toyota pickup and a Mercedes wagon so it's gotta be light😄



SouthernAngler said:


> Just curious what you are gluing the cap down with, Im about the same place you are with my build.


I'm most likely going with thickened epoxy with CSM fibers. Then go fill in cracks/gaps with more thickened epoxy after


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

sounds like my devil ray trailer! It’s a continental!


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

Well crazy how it happened but a trailer popped up on Craigslist today. I Emailed them immediately saying I'll take it! Trailer was right by my house so I left work and scooped it up. 
I'm very happy with it and can't thank the seller enough for making my day. This was by far the hardest thing to find for this project.
It's an older mclain trailer.
I plan on sanding the whole thing and painting it. Then add new bunks, winch, tires and carpeted gunnel guides on the fenders.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Damn man she looks fishy


----------

